# Royal Vista



## chapjim (Dec 11, 2018)

Is it possible that at 10 AM today, there were no available units at Royal Vista starting January 11, 2020?

(Yes, I own there.)


----------



## wjappraise (Dec 11, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Is it possible that at 10 AM today, there were no available units at Royal Vista starting January 11, 2020?
> 
> (Yes, I own there.)



It sure should not be.  There should be plenty of units to choose.  Maybe they will populate inventory tomorrow.


----------



## Braindead (Dec 11, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Is it possible that at 10 AM today, there were no available units at Royal Vista starting January 11, 2020?
> 
> (Yes, I own there.)


I don’t know how long of a reservation you’re trying to make.
I see availability for 1bdr and 2bdr starting January 10, 2020 for an 8 day reservation. That’s all the farther your allowed.
Remember you can only go out 7 days beyond 13 months.
I have CWA ARP at Royal Vista


----------



## Braindead (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## chapjim (Dec 12, 2018)

Turns out I can't ARP into Royal Vista, Bonnet Creek, or Ocean Walk, all places I own a bunch of points.

I'll have to call Wyndham when they open.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 12, 2018)

Braindead said:


> I don’t know how long of a reservation you’re trying to make.
> I see availability for 1bdr and 2bdr starting January 10, 2020 for an 8 day reservation. That’s all the farther your allowed.
> Remember you can only go out 7 days beyond 13 months.
> I have CWA ARP at Royal Vista



Nothing special -- 1/11 to 1/18.  I'm aware of the limitations.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Dec 12, 2018)

My input would be yes, it is entirely reasonable that all newly available units are booked by 10 am on the day they become available. It may not always happen this way, but it can. When we had to call in to make ARP reservations, if you didn't call immediately upon the lines opening up, all available units could be taken within an hour or less. I once called in 20 minutes after the lines opened, was on hold for 15 minutes waiting for a rep, and by then all units were gone. Royal Vista books up fast in January and February because it is high demand with a very limited number of units, and lots of long-time owners that know to book immediately because they try to stay every year at that time.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 12, 2018)

CruiseGuy said:


> My input would be yes, it is entirely reasonable that all newly available units are booked by 10 am on the day they become available. It may not always happen this way, but it can. When we had to call in to make ARP reservations, if you didn't call immediately upon the lines opening up, all available units could be taken within an hour or less. I once called in 20 minutes after the lines opened, was on hold for 15 minutes waiting for a rep, and by then all units were gone. Royal Vista books up fast in January and February because it is high demand with a very limited number of units, and lots of long-time owners that know to book immediately because they try to stay every year at that time.



Gotta stay up past midnight, I guess!

That sounds like booking Bike Week at Daytona in the old days.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 12, 2018)

CruiseGuy said:


> My input would be yes, it is entirely reasonable that all newly available units are booked by 10 am on the day they become available. It may not always happen this way, but it can. When we had to call in to make ARP reservations, if you didn't call immediately upon the lines opening up, all available units could be taken within an hour or less. I once called in 20 minutes after the lines opened, was on hold for 15 minutes waiting for a rep, and by then all units were gone. Royal Vista books up fast in January and February because it is high demand with a very limited number of units, and lots of long-time owners that know to book immediately because they try to stay every year at that time.



It could be true, but in this case Braindead was able to find availability in multiple unit sizes for those dates at 10:40 p.m. that day, suggesting that it might be something weird going on with chapjim's account rather than all the availability having been booked by 10am.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 12, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> It could be true, but in this case Braindead was able to find availability in multiple unit sizes for those dates at 10:40 p.m. that day, suggesting that it might be something weird going on with chapjim's account rather than all the availability having been booked by 10am.



He is CWA; I'm CWP.  That might account for some difference.  I called Wyndham this morning; the gal went on hold a couple of times then said someone wrote a ticket (someone = IT or Owner Care, I'm not sure which).  It's still showing nothing available and she didn't make the reservation for me like she said she'd try to do.

BTW, I used a phone, changed browsers, cleared caches, etc., to no avail.

While I'd like to have had the reservation for Week 2 (and Week 3 when it's time), I have those weeks in 2019 but haven't had much in the way of nibbles trying to rent at full price.  So, maybe I'll just skip January and book something like May and October when the weather is almost guaranteed to be nice.  We about froze our whatevers off one January at Santa Barbara.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 12, 2018)

there are a number of Royal Vista owners that winter there ever year for months at a time  Feb an Mar are "high season" in South and Southwest Florida.  It dosent look like thats whats happening with Jim's account.  But I bet there wont be much left at 10 months


----------



## wjappraise (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m having the same issue.  I called in. Apparently my Royal Vista contracts “lost” their ARP.  And a ticket is open to fix it ... stay tuned.  

I hate the new website.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 13, 2018)

ronparise said:


> there are a number of Royal Vista owners that winter there ever year for months at a time  Feb an Mar are "high season" in South and Southwest Florida.  It dosent look like thats whats happening with Jim's account.  But I bet there wont be much left at 10 months



I've heard stories of moving vans backing up to Royal Vista with furniture for those owners, even to the point of replacing artwork on the walls.

I had no trouble booking Weeks 2 & 3 last year.


wjappraise said:


> I’m having the same issue.  I called in. Apparently my Royal Vista contracts “lost” their ARP.  And a ticket is open to fix it ... stay tuned.
> 
> I hate the new website.



In that case, you would see availability but not be able to book it, right?  My problem was nothing showed as available.


----------



## wjappraise (Dec 13, 2018)

No availability even shows beyond ten months for me.


----------



## dcdowden (Dec 14, 2018)

Having same problem. I tried to book exactly at midnight for Jan 11, 2020 and message came back 'No Results available for selected criteria'.  I called first thing in morning and vacation counselor could not make reservation either and opened a trouble ticket for me. She said it would be resolved in 2 or 3 days.  Nothing yet 3 days later.  There is a 'Inventory Hold' shown for Royal Vista on the web site, but it is only for Dec 20, 2018 thru Jan 3, 2019. The availability calendar on the web site shows availability for 2020 dates, but I can't book them even though we own almost a million points at RV. This really sucks after they cancelled all four of our weeks last winter at RV b/c of the botched renovations/hurricane issues.


----------



## Braindead (Dec 14, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> No availability even shows beyond ten months for me.





chapjim said:


> He is CWA; I'm CWP.  That might account for some difference.  I called Wyndham this morning; the gal went on hold a couple of times then said someone wrote a ticket (someone = IT or Owner Care, I'm not sure which).  It's still showing nothing available and she didn't make the reservation for me like she said she'd try to do.
> 
> BTW, I used a phone, changed browsers, cleared caches, etc., to no avail.
> 
> While I'd like to have had the reservation for Week 2 (and Week 3 when it's time), I have those weeks in 2019 but haven't had much in the way of nibbles trying to rent at full price.  So, maybe I'll just skip January and book something like May and October when the weather is almost guaranteed to be nice.  We about froze our whatevers off one January at Santa Barbara.


Wyndham sales knows best!!  They’ve been trying to tell us CWA is best and you’ll see more availability with CWA!! LOL
I apologize, I just couldn’t help but poke fun at it, all of you being pissed or upset is justified


----------



## Braindead (Dec 14, 2018)

dcdowden said:


> Having same problem. I tried to book exactly at midnight for Jan 11, 2020 and message came back 'No Results available for selected criteria'.  I called first thing in morning and vacation counselor could not make reservation either and opened a trouble ticket for me. She said it would be resolved in 2 or 3 days.  Nothing yet 3 days later.  There is a 'Inventory Hold' shown for Royal Vista on the web site, but it is only for Dec 20, 2018 thru Jan 3, 2019. The availability calendar on the web site shows availability for 2020 dates, but I can't book them even though we own almost a million points at RV. This really sucks after they cancelled all four of our weeks last winter at RV b/c of the botched renovations/hurricane issues.


Didn’t mean to forget you


----------



## carols (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm CWP WRV owner too. On 11/27 when I wanted to reserve 2019 New Year's wk I discovered that no availability showed beyond ten months for me. I informed them, ticket sent to owner care, despite update requests I receive none, problem not fixed and I do not have the reservations I need.


----------



## dcdowden (Dec 18, 2018)

I spent two hours on the phone with Wyndham yesterday trying to get an answer to my problem of not being able to make a reservation in January 2020 despite owning almost a million points at Royal Vista.  Yesterday they tried to tell me that the Inventory Hold shown as being from Dec 20, 2018 to Jan 3, 2019 was the problem. But I told them I had no trouble making reservations in the middle of 2019.  Then they told me there was an inventory hold starting November 2019, but I found that I also could not make reservations for the end of October 2019 which was also in the ARP window.  So obviously, there is something wrong with the way the system is dealing with ARP - at least for my account and apparently a few others as well.  They finally told me there was nothing more they could do until the ticket that was filed a week ago when I first encountered the problem was addressed.

In the past, I have on occasion escalated to owner services, but I don't have a number for them.  Does anyone have a number for Owner Services/Care?


----------



## 55plus (Dec 18, 2018)

In some cases ARP means nothing. Hopefully Wyndham doesn't drag this out until 10 months out so they can snag the blocks of dates for their use and profit.


----------



## dcdowden (Dec 22, 2018)

I am about ready to give up on Wyndham completely. I called Royal Vista yesterday about our reservation for January 2019 for four weeks and they said that they could not verify that we would even be able to stay at the resort. I had reserved our typical room in Building 1 (East Oceanfront) last year at exactly 13 months, so I had expected that I would at least be guaranteed to stay at RV in January even though it is pretty clear that it would not be in Building 1. But the desk said that Wyndham Corporate had just provided them a list of guests arriving today that RV staff would have to call to 'relocate' to other resorts. What a joke. I almost don't care about a reservation for 2020 anymore if they can't even tell us a month in advance that they will honor a reservation - or not. Still no progress on the tickets they have opened about not being able to reserve for 2020. The person at the desk at RV also told me that some guests there now had come down to ask about why they couldn't reserve for next year either.


----------



## Roger830 (Dec 22, 2018)

I don't comprehend why they have availability at other resorts in Pompano.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 22, 2018)

I received an email cancelling a reservation after the new website came online. The new website over booked the resort. We weren't offered a different location or compensated. We showed up early with the reservation in hand.The reservation was honored after telling them as weren't notified of the cancellation.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 24, 2018)

They are in the process of updating the rooms. That might be why. They're even replacing the tile.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...ationId=101&albumid=101&filter=2&ff=365459433


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 25, 2018)

.... and the renovations are WAY BEHIND schedule.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 25, 2018)

I canceled my January 12 and January 19 reservations.  Saved Wyndham the trouble of writing me a letter.

I booked a week there in May.  Think they'll be done by then?


----------



## Richelle (Dec 27, 2018)

chapjim said:


> I canceled my January 12 and January 19 reservations.  Saved Wyndham the trouble of writing me a letter.
> 
> I booked a week there in May.  Think they'll be done by then?


It’s been two years since the hurricane that caused the damage.  I wouldn’t hold my breath.  You might want to call the resort and see if they have any idea when it might be done.  They may not even know, but it’s worth a shot.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 27, 2018)

Richelle said:


> It’s been two years since the hurricane that caused the damage.  I wouldn’t hold my breath.  You might want to call the resort and see if they have any idea when it might be done.  They may not even know, but it’s worth a shot.



In the meantime, I still can't ARP into Royal Vista for January 2020.  Three Saturdays in 2020 all booked before I could get in.


----------



## wjappraise (Dec 27, 2018)

They are not all booked.  The system has it locked out for ARP direct owners.  Only Access owners can see inventory.  It’s a glitch and Wyndham is “working on it.”


----------



## chapjim (Dec 27, 2018)

And, VCs can't help?


----------



## capital city (Dec 27, 2018)

I called royal vista an hour ago to confirm my reservation for January 3rd. They said that the front building is still closed and will be for probably until next January (approx 20 rooms).  Told her I was calling to confirm because I had heard they were canceling reservations. Her reply "we would have contacted you if it was canceled". Yes I would expect them too but come on. They act like canceling a reservation that was made nearly a year ago a week ahead of time is not a big deal.


----------



## wjappraise (Dec 27, 2018)

chapjim said:


> And, VCs can't help?



They can’t.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 28, 2018)

capital city said:


> I called royal vista an hour ago to confirm my reservation for January 3rd. They said that the front building is still closed and will be for probably until next January (approx 20 rooms).  Told her I was calling to confirm because I had heard they were canceling reservations. Her reply "we would have contacted you if it was canceled". Yes I would expect them too but come on. They act like canceling a reservation that was made nearly a year ago a week ahead of time is not a big deal.



Next January?  As in January 2020?  Why do they allow people to book rooms that are not available at Royal Vista?  If they wanted Palm Aire, they would book Palm Aire.  If the work was going to take so long, they should at least block out the rooms that are unavailable in the reservation system, so people don’t get disappointed when they are told last minute they are being moved or their reservation is canceled. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city (Jan 12, 2019)

My Royal Vista contract finally transferred. Its showing me availability past 10 montha but when i go to book it says sorry looks like there are no more rooms available. Looks like its all royal vista contracts having problems. Has anyone got theirs fixed. I assume not as it seems like a coding problem instead per account


----------



## chapjim (Jan 12, 2019)

Nope.  I've tried every week starting with January 4, 2020 up until February 9, 2020.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 12, 2019)

Same here. I've been trying to get something in late Jan (or even early Feb) since they supposedly released the block on reservations just over a week ago. Yet those days are not showing as being totally booked or even limited availability.


----------



## dcdowden (Jan 15, 2019)

nope. Still can't book 2020 in ARP.  They opened a ticket for this 'system error' a month ago and nothing has happened.  We are at RV now and local staff and management says it is a 'glitch'.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 29, 2019)

At 6:15 AM today, tried to book a week at Royal Vista starting 2/29/2020. 

No availability.  Unbelievable!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 29, 2019)

chapjim said:


> In the meantime, I still can't ARP into Royal Vista for January 2020.  Three Saturdays in 2020 all booked before I could get in.


I see availability for 7 day bookings in all weeks of January - mostly for 2 bedroom deluxe units - but the 1st week of January has availability for 1 bedrooms on up.  I suspect this has something to do with the same issues we saw in another thread - the fact that you are a CWP PR member.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 29, 2019)

So, the 427,000 points that I bought at Royal Vista two years ago specifically to be able to ARP in January/February are worthless for that purpose because Royal Vista has become primarily a CWA resort?  If that's it, it must have become so in the last year because in December 2017, I was able to ARP into January 2019 with no problem.  I'm not buying it.

I see availability, too.  Late January appears pretty much wide open as does the last week or so in February.  Early weeks in February have single nights blocked out that prevent booking a full week.  I see the availability but can't book it.  I get the "no longer available" response.

I continue to think there's some $--t in the grits in the reservation system.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 29, 2019)

chapjim said:


> So, the 427,000 points that I bought at Royal Vista two years ago specifically to be able to ARP in January/February are worthless for that purpose because Royal Vista has become primarily a CWA resort?  If that's it, it must have become so in the last year because in December 2017, I was able to ARP into January 2019 with no problem.  I'm not buying it.
> 
> I see availability, too.  Late January appears pretty much wide open as does the last week or so in February.  Early weeks in February have single nights blocked out that prevent booking a full week.  I see the availability but can't book it.  I get the "no longer available" response.
> 
> I continue to think there's some $--t in the grits in the reservation system.



When you say you cannot book it, exactly what do you mean?  Do you click on the "Book" button and you get an error that says "no longer available", or do you successfully get into the 15 minute booking window but cannot finalize the 6 step booking process?  I just tried booking a full week from Jan 19-26 two bedroom deluxe unit and it took me all the way up to the final 6th step verification right before I click the "Complete" button without any issues.

And no I'm not saying it has anything to do with CWA vs CWP, I'm saying that the comparison testing we did on a recent previous thread for instant upgrades indicated that the fact that you are a PR member is somehow producing different booking results for you vs a non-PR owner.  Another PR owner indicated they were seeing the same results that you were, so I'm assuming the same thing is happening here.


----------



## capital city (Jan 29, 2019)

It is purely a technical issue. Apparently only CWA has arp there right now but of course thats not how its supposed to be or legal. I just purchased at Royal Vista. I can book a full week there Nov. 29th which is exactly 10 months out right now but will not let me book with a start date of Nov. 30th or anything after.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 29, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> When you say you cannot book it, exactly what do you mean?  Do you click on the "Book" button and you get an error that says "no longer available", or do you successfully get into the 15 minute booking window but cannot finalize the 6 step booking process?  I just tried booking a full week from Jan 19-26 two bedroom deluxe unit and it took me all the way up to the final 6th step verification right before I click the "Complete" button without any issues.
> 
> And no I'm not saying it has anything to do with CWA vs CWP, I'm saying that the comparison testing we did on a recent previous thread for instant upgrades indicated that the fact that you are a PR member is somehow producing different booking results for you vs a non-PR owner.  Another PR owner indicated they were seeing the same results that you were, so I'm assuming the same thing is happening here.



The initial reservation request gets "no search results found for the entered criteria."  So, I hit the big blue "SEARCH ALL DATES AT THIS LOCATION."  After a bit, I can go to January or February 2020.  There, I can see lots of white space along with some grayed out spaces.  I try to book some days that aren't grayed out and get "There are no longer any units available for the dates you selected."  

I never get past that point.  I never get to the booking window, never start the booking process.  It's been like that since December 2018 when I started trying to ARP in January & February 2020.

Frankly, it isn't really important whether it's a resort issue, a PR/non-PR issue, or a CWP/CWA issue.  It's a Wyndham issue.  Wyndham knows about it, has written Lord knows how many tickets about it, and it's still fouled [euphemism] up.

Royal Vista points are too expensive to use as general purpose points.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 29, 2019)

chapjim said:


> The initial reservation request gets "no search results found for the entered criteria."  So, I hit the big blue "SEARCH ALL DATES AT THIS LOCATION."  After a bit, I can go to January or February 2020.  There, I can see lots of white space along with some grayed out spaces.  I try to book some days that aren't grayed out and get "There are no longer any units available for the dates you selected."
> 
> I never get past that point.  I never get to the booking window, never start the booking process.  It's been like that since December 2018 when I started trying to ARP in January & February 2020.
> 
> ...



Exactly my issue as well.  I feel a refund should be issued for the premium I pay to have Royal Vista ARP.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 29, 2019)

There should be different inventory buckets for CWA and for CWP at RV.  What is the issue is with ARP that I don't know, but as the 3 month lead time whittles away it is not going to help those with ARP at RV to make use of it.  This has been a known problem for a few months with Wyndham, but their IT department is not always quick to fix things.  

Hope you have better luck with regular 10 month Standard Reservation Window.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 29, 2019)

Do you call in to have a VC book it for you? They can get a supervisor to help if needed.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 30, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Do you call in to have a VC book it for you? They can get a supervisor to help if needed.



I could try that again.  It hasn't worked the last several times -- most recently last evening when I spent about 45 minutes on the line with Owner Care.  They wrote another ticket.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 30, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> There should be different inventory buckets for CWA and for CWP at RV.  What is the issue is with ARP that I don't know, but as the 3 month lead time whittles away it is not going to help those with ARP at RV to make use of it.  This has been a known problem for a few months with Wyndham, but their IT department is not always quick to fix things.
> 
> Hope you have better luck with regular 10 month Standard Reservation Window.



This jogged my memory.  We attended a recent update at Wyndham Reunion last week, and during the presentation the sales guy said that one of the CEO's 1st admonitions was that Wyndham's tech is way behind most other competitors in the timeshare arena.  Supposedly Wyndham has allocated an additional $16 million this year for IT modernization.  Only time will tell if they actually improve the system though.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 30, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Do you call in to have a VC book it for you? They can get a supervisor to help if needed.



Doesn’t work.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 30, 2019)

chapjim said:


> The initial reservation request gets "no search results found for the entered criteria."  So, I hit the big blue "SEARCH ALL DATES AT THIS LOCATION."  After a bit, I can go to January or February 2020.  There, I can see lots of white space along with some grayed out spaces.  I try to book some days that aren't grayed out and get "There are no longer any units available for the dates you selected."
> 
> I never get past that point.  I never get to the booking window, never start the booking process.  It's been like that since December 2018 when I started trying to ARP in January & February 2020.
> 
> ...



Understood and agreed.  I was only trying to point out that for us CWA owners, there is no issue to speak of.  The Wyndham issue seems to be limited to CWS RV owners only.  For those of you in this bucket, I have no doubt it is frustrating.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 30, 2019)

wjappraise said:


> Doesn’t work.



It does not work for calling in either, as both places have to use the same booking engine, which is broken for CWS at RV (and perhaps other resorts).


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 30, 2019)

I can understand that a supervisor can't do a manual over ride but I don't see any reason whatsoever that owner care can't. Especially for someone who owns at Royal Vista! It sounds like this is another case of owner care, not can't, but won't do it. Royal Vista has very high maintenance fees so with limited inventory and reservations being cancelled due to the hurricane damage and renovations not being completed and now this, you are looking at the third year of getting the Royal Vista Shaft! But I'm sure if you got so disgusted you wanted to give up your deeded points at Royal Vista that Wyndham would be pleased to take them back and put them in CWA or resell them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 30, 2019)

Royal Vista is a small 93 unit resort ... sitting on the Atlantic Ocean. *It was originally NOT in CWA* as it was fully sold out and in high demand. It had NO low season fixed weeks .. only UDI Points. The other 3 Pompano Beach resorts there .. but those resorts had mostly off-season fixed week deeds to seed CWA. 

But how can primo Wyndham sales staff sell SELL owners and guests MORE points (CWA only being sold then and now) while the prospects SIT for the sales pitch in Royal Vista .. but can NOT book Royal Vista during ARP with their shiney, new and expensive CWA points?

Hence, Royal Vista became a CWA resort ... and with the BAD reservation system, the CWP Royal Vista owners are _perhaps _NOT getting the access to their ocean front resort in the primo seasons or in the primo beach front building.

Yes, I got several 2/2 bookings in that oceanfront building ...  before CWA existed.


----------



## dcdowden (Jan 31, 2019)

I have had this problem for the last six weeks. I am deeded at RV and cannot book anything in ARP interval.  VC's can't book either and check with support that says they have opened a ticket on this 'system error'.  That was six weeks ago.  We are at RV now and staff says lots of people complaining about this computer 'glitch'.  I believe this is first year that RV has had any inventory in CWA, but footnote on CWA list of resorts says that it is limited.  When I called last week, the VC said that they are having this problem with some other resorts as well.  She also said that CWA ARP inventory is separate from deeded inventory, but who knows how that really works.

There is also a Wyndham Group on Facebook where this issue has been discussed as well.  It would be nice if Wyndham actually monitored these forums and was pro-active in addressing issues raised.  But apparently they don't even have a way to escalate problems even after waiting for six weeks for resolution.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 31, 2019)

Wyndham Extra Holidays may end up with January reservations.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 7, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## dcdowden (Feb 20, 2019)

So here we are, 10 weeks after my initial problem with trying to reserve ARP for our normal 4 weeks at 13 months, and we have finally been able to make those reservations. When the 'system error' they reported as a trouble ticket was resolved two weeks ago, it took Wyndham a couple days to actually call and notify me of that resolution. At that point I could only reserve the first of our four weeks because of no availability for weekend days the next weeks. A vacation counselor said that they release more inventory at 11 months for VIP with Reciprocal Reservation privileges, so I tried again at that point to no avail.  Last week I was able to book the third week in our interval, and then magically, this morning, I was able to book the second and fourth weeks of our normal four week interval that we have been enjoying for almost 15 years. In December, because I had no trust in Wyndham, I also booked three weeks for Jan 2020 on the intra-coastal in Pompano Beach that we stayed at last year when RV was completely closed. I had also concluded that I would end our ownership with Wyndham using Ovations this year because VRBO and AirBnB provide many options that were not available 15 years ago when we bought into Wyndham.  Mostly, the last three years with Wyndham have been a terrible experience - we bought to stay at RV for 4 weeks each winter and in 2018 it was closed, in 2019 we didn't know until a couple weeks before arrival that we would even be able to stay there, and 2020 ARP reservations for RV owners were denied for several weeks with no updates on dealing with this computer glitch.  So here is my issue - now that I seem to have my RV reservations for 2020 and I also have reservations for an excellent property on the intracoastal that we have enjoyed in the past, should I just dump Wydnham thru Ovations and be happy to  be done with the nonsense and incompetence, or just stay with Wyndham because we do really like RV and enjoy Platinum VIP privileges as well.
Thanks,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 20, 2019)

dcdowden said:


> should I just dump Wydnham thru Ovations and be happy to  be done with the nonsense and incompetence, or just stay with Wyndham because we do really like RV and enjoy Platinum VIP privileges as well.
> Thanks,



If Wyndham booking engine is working (which now it might be), if you are VIP (Plat or Gold), and you can afford the MFs and you can use the time KEEP IT.    If you say NO to any of the statements then consider dumping your ownership.


----------



## happyhopian (Feb 21, 2019)

I just excited to know that they actually called and notified you that the problem was resolved. I have two tickets open with IT since December 10th on another matter and I've heard nothing.


----------



## capital city (Feb 21, 2019)

It is finally working. Too bad that it looks like Cwa owners or whoever got the days i really needed and really the whole reason I bought Royal Vista at this time in the first place. Also Royal Vista looks like its owned by chicfila now as there are a lot of Sundays with no availability


----------



## 55plus (Feb 21, 2019)

I wonder how many of those weeks will show up on Wyndham Extra Holidays, Craigslist, etc., for rent? I wonder how many of those weeks Wyndham is keeping to use as their rentals? All at the expense of owners with ARP at Royal Vista.


----------

